# Lyric is always hungry!



## runfromthelaw (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi all!

I've been feeding Lyric Stella & Chewy dinner patties. We started out with Wellness Core Raw Rev but switched once I read about the benefits of feeding raw, and also after she had several of her teeth removed. She liked the Raw Rev kibble ok, but, she LOVES the S&C patties. 

My only issue is that now she seems to be always hungry! Does anyone else feed their Maltese the S&C patties? Should I go based on what the bag says by weight, or should I be feeding her more? Should I supplement with something else? Her babysitter suggested steamed carrots and pumpkin puree.

I want to keep her at a healthy weight - how do I distinguish between hunger and greediness? She came to me so skinny that the vet said we needed to build up her muscles. She has gained a little bit, just under a pound, since I got her (so she still looks healthy). But she's so little that I'm afraid of overfeeding!

Let me know if you have any advice! TIA!


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

This is not really answering your question, but our puppy LOVES those stella and chewy dinner patties - we give them to him broken up as treats though. He basically ignores his regular food until he is starving (or is reminded to eat by us eating), but would (I think) eat those stella and chewy dinner patties until he barfs. He enjoys other treats as well, but does tire of them and stops wanting to eat them. He does not tire of the stella and chewy.


----------



## runfromthelaw (Feb 8, 2019)

Hm, so maybe they just really like the S&C patties! I also break them up and soak them in chicken bone broth (which I'm making at home in the instapot). Lyric is always asking for more food so it's hard to tell - my instinct has been to feed her more since she did need to gain a little muscle, but I don't want to overfeed her.


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

Me personally, I would feed her all that she would eat unless it looks like she is getting overweight or starts throwing it up. But I just love when dogs eat!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My 2 also get S & C's patties at night (Fromm Kibble & scrambled egg in the AM))---to the patties I always add a green, squash, pumpkin or sugar snap peas--gently steamed & cut up. I sometimes give a tbsp. oats as well in the mix w/some seaweed/calcium supplement & plaque off. During the day they get treats, fruit, fresh coconut, or some lettuce, kresse or cooked green bean.
They are both at a good weight, but Kitzi is needing to cut back a bit. Oh yes, I give them 1 1/2 patties for the both of them together. They are, however, not young--K is 9 & Lisi will be 8 in Aug. When they are young they need more.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My Geneva is food motivated, she is also on Stella and Chewy's. I feed her half of a pattie crumbled on her kibble. She gets 1/3 cup kibble twice a day.
Geneva and Maddie get small pieces of peeled Apple for their afternoon snack. Around 8 I give them few blueberries, Geneva also gets a greenie in the evening. 
Geneva weighs 7.6lbs

Maddie is a picky eater, so she has 11/2 patty in the morning, for dinner I home cook for her. Maddie gets sweet potato treats instead of the greenie because she isn't able to chew the greenie. 
She gets the same treats.
Maddie weighs 5.4 lbs

I am thinking maybe you should try a Kong with some peanut butter in it, it would keep her busy, and she might get her mind off of food.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a small postage scale and weigh my girls every couple of weeks. Tessa only has 3 legs so keeping extra weight off her is important. If I see her gain a few ounces, I cut back a bit on what she's being fed. 



We don't do S&C but it's a great food and you can increase or decrease the amount so that she maintains a healthy weight.


----------

